# Unable to open .jar file in Nokia



## koolbuddy92 (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently upgraded my Nokia 6303 Classic's firmware from 8.XX (don't remember the exact version) to 10.12 using Nokia Software Updater.
Since then, I'm not able to open to open a game (PES 2011) which used to work before the upgrade. The error says "Invalid Application". Other games which are equally heavy (like Counter-Strike), are working fine.
Is there any way I can run it again?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2011)

koolbuddy92 said:


> I recently upgraded my Nokia 6303 Classic's firmware from 8.XX (don't remember the exact version) to 10.12 using Nokia Software Updater.
> Since then, I'm not able to open to open a game (PES 2011) which used to work before the upgrade. The error says "Invalid Application". Other games which are equally heavy (like Counter-Strike), are working fine.
> Is there any way I can run it again?



try the .jar in an Java Emulator for mobile or friends mobile. if it doesn't run or say invalid, its corrupted for sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2011)

Try reinstalling.

Try to get .sis/.sisx versions of the games.


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Mar 2, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> try the .jar in an Java Emulator for mobile or friends mobile. if it doesn't run or say invalid, its corrupted for sure.


Thanks for replying, but i didn't get why would someone require a Java emulator on mobile if it already supports java games. But anyway, I'll send the game to another mobile and try to run it..
Actually 2 of my friends already have the game (the same file taken from me earlier), since we play it in a boring lecture..  and its runing fine on their mobiles.
Also I tried to re-install using Nokia PC Suite, but it didn't work.


----------



## k4ce (Mar 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Try reinstalling.
> 
> Try to get .sis/.sisx versions of the games.



6303 is s40 .... sis would not work ...


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2011)

koolbuddy92 said:


> Thanks for replying, but i didn't get why would someone require a Java emulator on mobile if it already supports java games.



no. i mean if you really want to try that game, you may check if the jar file is ok by running it in an emulator. if it fails, chances are its corrupted.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

its not corrupted as he mentions it works fine in his friends phone.

Try to redownload and reinstall the files.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2011)

koolbuddy92 said:


> I recently upgraded my Nokia 6303 Classic's firmware from 8.XX (don't remember the exact version) to 10.12 using Nokia Software Updater.
> Since then, I'm not able to open to open a game (PES 2011) which used to work before the upgrade. The error says "Invalid Application". Other games which are equally heavy (like Counter-Strike), are working fine.
> Is there any way I can run it again?



R u running the same .jar file installed in ur Nokia before upgrade?


----------



## h4x0rl33t94 (Mar 3, 2011)

try deleting the game and then reinstall it (from your friends phone) if that doesn't work than you may have to format the phone. Chances are that there was some error during updating of your phone and some file may have been corrupted.


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you everybody for helping 
Re-downloaded the game from a website and now its working properly. 
The file must have gone corrupted after the upgrade somehow.
(Rejoice boring lectures  )


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2011)

koolbuddy92 said:


> Thank you everybody for helping
> Re-downloaded the game from a website and now its working properly.
> *The file must have gone corrupted after the upgrade somehow.
> (Rejoice boring lectures  )*



Dude...what i told u u were opening the old .jar file residing in ur phone & not the one in ur PC...coz the PC .jar file was nto corrupted...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Keep the files safe in a RaR archive. Download X-Plore to be able to use RaR/Zip files in phone.


----------

